# 2012 Sargent Crab Trap Offshore Tournament



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

The old favorite is back again. The 2012 Sargent Crab Trap Offshore Tournament is back for 2012. This tournament is held at the Crab Trap Grill and Bar on Caney Creek in Sargent,Texas. Tom and his staff are a pleasure to work with and they do all they can to make our event a sucess each year.

2012 Sargent Crab Trap Offshore Tournament
July 13-14, 2012
Crab Trap Grill and Bar
Sargent, Texas

$100 Entry Fee if recieved by July 9th
$150 Entry Fee if recieved after July 9th
$150 Calcutta Insurance

CALCUTTA
2- Kingfish and 2 Red Snapper
Combined wieght of all 4 fish
Pays 1st thru 3rd

Side Pots pays 1st and 2nd- 60%- 40%
$100 each side pot per boat

Big Kingish
Ling
Wahoo
Dolphin
Big Red Snapper
Grouper (Any kind)
Barracuda
Lady Angler- $50 each lady angler
Junior Angler- No fee

BIG THANKS TO THE FOLLOWING SPONSORS FOR THE ADDED MONEY TO THE FOLLOWING SIDE POTS

*$1000 added to Junior Angler Pot - Gary Belvin and Family*

*$500 added to the Dolphin Pot- Mr.Mike Rizutto*

*$500 added to the Barracuda Pot- Busha Boat Works*

*$250 added to the Red Snapper Pot- Matagorda Sportfishing Charters*

*$250 added to the Wahoo side pot- Rip Charts.com*

*Also thanks to the following sponsors/donors:*

*American Rodsmiths*
*Yeti Coolers*
*Wet Sounds Marine Audio*
*Ocean Tamer Marine Grade Bean Bags*
*Pelagic Gear.com*

Anyone needing a tournament brochure mailed to them, please pm me with your mailing address.


----------



## c1 (Jan 11, 2006)

I love this format. I'm going to do my best to make this tournament. If I feel up to it, I will be there.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

One of my favorites too Carl. Hope to see you there with a repeat performance of a couple of years ago


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Had some teams who are not a registered member of 2cool send me a email through the www.matagordasportfishing.com website under contact us. Teams who are not a registered member feel free to contact us through there, or better yet, register to be a member here and join one of the best fishing websites around. Please advised when you email which tournament you want a brochure for, or all of them.

Thanks!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*2011 Winners*

Here are the 2011 Sargent Crab Trap winners:

Calcutta: 1st place- Team Boogeyman- 92.8 lbs -$8800 
2nd place- Team XXX - 91.7 lbs- $5280
3rd place- Team Bustin Loose- 81.1 lbs- $3520

Junior Angler: 1st place- Team La Bella Vida- Brandon Wilson- 36.8 grouper- $500 + $200 in added money = $700

2nd place- Team On The Take- J.W.Reeder -27.8 Ling- $300

3rd place- Team Aimless- Katelynn Herring- 26.5 Ling - $200

Lady Angler- 1st place- Team Reel Therapy- Candace Belvin-42.1 lb Amberjack- $700

Amberjack-1st place- Team On The Take- 69.2 lbs-$420
2nd place- Team Reel Therapy-42.1 lbs $280

Barracuda- 1st place-Team On The Take- 29.8 lbs-$1020
2nd place- Team La Bella Vida-26.3 lbs-$680

Grouper- 1st place- Team On the Take-98.5 lbs- $780
2nd place- Team We Cant Fish- 55.6 lbs-$520

Wahoo- 1st place- Team Pit Boss- 14.0 lbs-$1020
2nd place-Team La Bella Vida-11.8 lbs- $680

Dolphin- 1st place-Team Nice and Easy- 8.1 lbs-$1320
2nd place-Team Dream Catcher-7.8 lbs -$880

Ling- 1st place- Team Pescado Volador- 38.3 lbs- $960
2nd place-Team On The Take- 27.8 lbs-$640

Kingfish- 1st place- Team Johnny B-38.2 lbs-$1020
2nd place-Team Boogeyman-37.6 lbs-$680


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Glad to see it won't be held in windy June.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Another sponsor*

Capt Joe, I hope its not windy in July also. Dont need another year like last year.

Thanks to Chris Jacobs who is adding another $500 to the tournament to be added to a side pot. Thanks for your support and sponsorship.


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

If it wasn't the same time as the Deep Sea Roundup


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

With so many tournaments going on during the summer, its hard to schedule a tournament when there in not another one somewhere. We do our best, but sometimes we have no other choice.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Pics from 2011 Crab Trap*

Here are a few misc pics from the 2011 Sargent Crab Trap Offshore Tournament


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*New sponsor*

Please welcome a new sponsor of the Sargent Crab Trap Offshore Tournament. Brute Outdoors has donated a 155 qt Brute Cooler to the tournament. Please visit www.bruteoutdoors.com and take a look at thier line of tough, well made coolers.

Thanks Jeremy for the support of Texas Offshore Tournaments


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*New sponsor*

Thanks to Joey Austin from Muy Loco Sportfishing here on 2cool. Joey has donated $250 to the Sargent Crab Trap Offshore Tournament to be added to a selected side pot.

Thanks Joey for the sponsorship!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*New sponsor*

Please welcome Rigid Industries as a sponsor of the Sargent Crab Trap Offshore Tournament. Rigid Industries is a quality LED lighting company which offers a variety of LED applications including Marine LED lights.

Please visit www.rigidindustries.com and take a look at thier quality LED Products.

Also, Capt.Jeff Gerrans (Cha Ching here on 2cool) will soon be a authorized Rigid Industries LED dealer. Please contact Capt.Gerrans for any questions about Rigid products.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*New sponsor*

Lets welcome new sponsor Okuma High Performance as a sponsor of the Sargent Crab Trap Offshore Tournament. Okuma has a new line of high performance offshore reels that look really good.

Please visit thier website at www.okumafishing.com


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Brochures*

Round one of the brochures (125 of them) have been mailed out.

Round two of the brochures (114 of them) will go out this Friday.

We waited to add all the sponsors we have been getting to the brochures before we sent them out. We still have more sponsors to add and they will be added to the brochures as we print again, which will be in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*New sponsor*

We are proud to announce a new sponsor. JB Offshore tackle is a new local business that will be donating $200 worth of assorted bottom, deep drop and kingfish rigs to the tournament. JB Offshore tackle is owned by Jeff Butera (Butera Cape Horn here on 2cool) and is starting his new business.

Thanks Jeff for the donation!

Also, all of our tournaments are 100% calcutta payback and 100% side pot payback to the winners with a low entry fee.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Sponsor*

One of the most importnt categories in our tournament is the Junior Angler category. These young folks are our future and it pleases us to have folks like *Mr. Gary Belvin and family* sponsor ALL of our Junior Angler categories in ALL of our offshore tournaments.

Gary Belvin sponsors the Junior Angler category for the amount of:

$1000

All Junior angler categories are NO ENTRY FEES.

Thank you *Gary Belvin and Family* for your continued support of the Sargent Crab Trap Offshore Tournament!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Brochures*

Third batch of tournament brochures are being mailed out this week! If you havent already sent me a p.m with your mailing address and you wish to have a tournament brochure, please send me your mailing address.


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

If anybody needs a crew member for this-- I have a house down there and would gladly trade accommodations for a spot on the boat-- I will of course pay my way/share as well


----------



## 1fazzz28 (Aug 16, 2010)

*Snapper Season ends July 10th*

Is this tournament still going to happen? Is there any changes, or are we going to have to catch the Snapper in state waters...


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Yes it is*

Of course its going to happen. We have a plan B for the red snapper, but until we hear something OFFICIAL from the folks that make the regs, its still red snapper. The moment we hear something official we will post up the changes. But it will most likely involve a ling, or 2, maybe.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Just came back from Sargent to take tournament brochures down to the Crab Trap and other businesses down there. Stop by and grab one if you are out and about in Sargent.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*New calcutta fish*

With the Red Snapper season looking to be 40 days long and closing on July 10th, we have changed the calcutta category from 2 kingfish and 2 red snapper to 2 kingfish and 1 ling, combined weight.

New calcutta category is: 2 Kingfish and 1 Ling

If the season turns out to be longer than that, we will adjust back to the original format.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Dont forget about this one. Great time at this tournament each year.


----------



## seis dedo del pie (May 12, 2010)

F-ing Ling


----------



## Capt Chad (May 1, 2006)

Ling is good.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

seis dedo del pie said:


> F-ing Ling


Agreed!


----------



## JB Offshore (Jul 6, 2011)

Ling is good but the weather is good to be able to find a few.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Yeah - it's personal for me - all I can find is the barely-legal 37" lings when in a tournament. But we will try to break the chain during this one - can't wait!

T-BONE


----------



## seis dedo del pie (May 12, 2010)

Come on T-Bone we are going to bust this one


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Dont be scared of that Ling!


----------



## Wad_Slinger (Jun 25, 2012)

*new guy*

Does anyone have a list of houses to rent in sargent so we can stay there after the tournament?


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Go to www.sargenttexas.com . They have a list of rentals in the Sargent area. I will get your tornament brochure you requested in the mail in the morning.

Anyone else needing a tournament brochure mailed to them, please pm me your mailing address. Or I can email you one also.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

I don't suppose you would alter the rule to "lines in the water at 6 a.m."
It isn't easy, running around at high speed all day. Burns more gas, too.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Sorry, but no plans on changing the times. 13 hours of fishing should be plenty.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Well now that we have an extended red snapper season to July 17th, we are now back on for 2 snapper and 2 kingfish for the calcutta.

I love it!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Next up is the Sargent Crab Trap Offshore Tournment. Always a fun tournament. Get your early entry in now for $50 off the entry fee.

Calcutta is for 2 kingfish and 2 red snapper.....


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Thank you Mike Rizzuto for being a *$500 sponsor* of the Sargent Crab Trap Offshore Tournament. $500 in added money to the dolphin side pot!


----------



## Lured Away (May 25, 2005)

What ports can you leave from?? Are the rules online anywhere's??


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Hello Bobby,

You can leave out of the following ports:

Galveston
Freeport
Matagorda
Sargent


PM me your email address and I will email you a brochure.


----------



## Lured Away (May 25, 2005)

Hey Mark, I sent you my email address. Not sure if you got it. Please email to [email protected]


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

I just sent it, check and see if it came through.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Coming up this weekend. Seas looking great!


----------



## Tre Mccrummen (Mar 3, 2008)

*Bustin Loose is in*

Look forward to it Mark! Let me know if I can help with anything this week.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Thanks Tre!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Jeff Butera, owner of JB Offshore Tackle has all the offshore rigs you need for this upcoming weekend. Kingfish leaders, snapper rigs, grouper rigs etc. Go to www.jboffshoretackle.com for info. He will also be at the tournament this weekend.

If anyone needs a tournament brochure emailed to them, please send me your email address. Or just pick up one at the registration on Friday evening.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Wet Sounds*

Thank you Brett Triola from Wet Sounds Marine Audio for your continued support of Texas Offshore Tournaments.

Go to www.wetsounds.com for the absolute best in marine grade custom audio for your boat.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Below is a message I recieved from a fellow 2cooler named Emilio Gonzales. Emilio fished with team "On the Take" in our offshore tournaments before cancer took over. Clint Wood, who is a custom rod maker made a custom kingfish rod to team on the take for me to auction off at the Matagorda Bluewater Challenge Offshore Tournament a few weeks ago. The rod was auctioned for $1000 and the buyer was Gary Belvin. The $1000 went directly to help Emilio and his family pay for things they need to survive. Emilio is no longer working. Clint Wood has made another custom rod and I will be again auctioning it off at the Crab Trap Offshore Tournament this Friday night during the calcutta. I hope to raise some money for this well deserving police officer and his family. This is why I love bluewater folks!








Congratulations Mark on another fine tournament 'MBC'. I know I really enjoyed all the tournaments that you hosted, they were family oriented before Cancer ruined my day and career. So I could no longer fish with team 'On The Take'. 

Clint Wood a fellow team member informed me that you was gracious enough to allow a Rod to be auctioned off for me. Thank You! 

I am humbled at the way people are anxious to help. I know its a brother hood from fishing. I made about 2 years of tournaments with them and met some wonderful folks out there. Can you please give me his 2cool name. I believe Clint said it was Jerry Belvin but forgot his screen name. 

Thank You Mark for all you do!! 

Emilio Gonzales


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Awesome!

T-BONE


----------



## ToTuff (Aug 25, 2004)

*Gary*

His name is Gary Belvin and he goes by Oilfield on this board. Great guy and he is a fellow cancer survivor.


----------



## texasair (May 22, 2004)

Mark, What is the boat count up to on the pre entries?

Should be great weather.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Dont have a count on the amount of early entries, but its about average for this tournament. Around 10 I beleive so far. Not alot of teams early enter anymore. But for the past 3 days, we have recieved close to 20 calls from teams needing tournament brochures mailed to them.

We are keeping an eye on the condition of caney creek in Sargent. Hopefully the rain will quit or let up so the creek will subside enough to have the tournament on Saturday.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

What if this rain keeps coming down? The ditches in POC are filling up fast today. Any NOAA predictions if this weather will clear out in time for the weekend?


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Our main concern is the flooding of caney creek right now. Rain is forcasted to deminish starting tomorrow afternoon. We are keeping an eye on it.


----------



## Capt Chad (May 1, 2006)

I can see how hard it is to make a call but can you tell us which way your leaning? I just want as much time as possible to try to change rental house reservations. As always I and many others thank you very much for having these tournaments. Is there a possibility of changing locations?


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

We are still on. Going to still keep an eye on it. I have some folks there on the creek giving me reports.


----------



## Rossman (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks for the updates Mark. Please keep us posted as you get reports.


----------



## Tre Mccrummen (Mar 3, 2008)

Do we need to start pairing animals yet?


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

I think it should be moved to Freeport pronto, so anglers will have time to make preparations. Sargent is hard enough to get to, but flooding makes it dubious at best, and rain still coming down. Freeport/Surfside has lots of facilities above water---better ramps, parking, drainage, marinas, jetty, you name it. And it's still calm offshore.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

What's the word in Sargent, is the only road underwater?


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Sargent is fine, creek has dropped 6 inches since noon from the report from my friend who lives on caney creek. No plans on leaving Sargent and going to Freeport. Seas are going to be good. Pier at crab trap is not underwater. We are headed to Sargent now.


----------



## Rossman (Jun 9, 2009)

Sounds good Mark. Thanks again for the updates. See you tomorrow night.


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

Go get em and have a great time on the water the wave forecast looks great let the reports start rolling in with lots of big fish!!


----------



## idletime (May 11, 2005)

Creek is running pretty good. But piers are out of the water at the crab trap. Here is a pic at the crab trap ramp and caneycreek marina. Chairlies bait camp ramp is good too. As is the public ramp across the swing bridge. As always in these events. The closer to the intercostal, the less effects of the rain.


----------



## idletime (May 11, 2005)

Lots if boats already down here. More pics:

Charlie's:








Park ramp








Somewhere on creekside








And most importantly, the beach


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Lookin good. For all teams coming down this way, Sargent doesnt have alot of offshore bait left. Said they sold alot already. Might get your bait somewhere else before you get here.

See yall tonight!


----------



## Trout Time (Apr 9, 2012)

When is the tournment over today and when tomorrow?


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Tonight is registration from 4-7
Captains meeting is 715
Calcutta is 730


Tournament day is Saturday from 6am til 7pm


----------



## Wad_Slinger (Jun 25, 2012)

As always we are running late. Sign me up we are headed your way. Their not out of beer are they?


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Haha, I made sure they had plenty. They ordered 70 cases!!


----------



## Trout Time (Apr 9, 2012)

thanks


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

38 teams are offshore right now looking for that money fish. Good luck to all the teams fishing!


----------



## wonkdog (May 7, 2010)

Will the results be posted on here? Any idea what the biggest kingfish was for the tournament?


----------

